
Huawei Takes a Step Toward Replacing Google's Phone Software - yskchu
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-09/huawei-takes-step-toward-tech-self-reliance-as-u-s-curbs-bite
======
rnantes
Funny Google did that too, it's a new OS called Fuchsia.
[https://fuchsia.dev/](https://fuchsia.dev/)

------
rohittidke
they want to do everything chips,os,software,camera tech,battery-tech,own
gorilla glass tech...ambitious company but I wouldn't want power concentrated
in this way :)

